# Using preservative for dry hay



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I figure this is a good place to ask and discuss this topic. After last year's rainy season, I have been looking into different forms of preservative to help make dry hay. It is not a cure all by any means, but might help get some more in a bale before the next rain.

What do you guys use? Granular or liquid? If so what brand do you like?

I would need to get an applicator, I am leaning towards the granular dry type, putting a box on the hitch of the baler. Thoughts please..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have been using buffered propionic acid (liquid) preservative with excellent success for nearly 15 years now. It has saved countless $$$$$ of hay from turning into junk. As long the average moisture of the hay is not too much above 25% we see no heating. The key thing to remember with preservatives is that the hay still needs to finish drying down, so that means stacking the hay in such a fashion as to facilitate that. No tight stacks, need space between the bales for air circulation.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I to have been using buffered propionic acid (liquid) preservative for a long time (presently using Crop Saver, which is NH name, same product has different name with JD, ARGO). Even had an applicator on the old JD24t (started using 30 maybe even 40 years ago, IIRC). That applicator was a manual job, while using unbuffered propionic acid (that stuff is hard on equipment and yourself).

Presently have an applicator on both SS baler and RB, both are automatic applicators. Automatic is more expensive up front, but IMHO more cost effective over time. Being I use an accumulator on the SS baler, I am not handling each bale individually. Therefore I have 'lost' the ability to toss aside the occasional bale from the low spot, heavier hay spot or tree shaded spot. The applicator just kicks on (or applies more product) automatically. BTW, I apply from 2# a ton to 6# a ton, depending on hay moisture in the baler (another spot where the automatic shines).

What I had to get my head wrapped around is that it's not the cost of product per bale, but the value of the quality of hay that you 'save' per bale. Eg, say it cost you $0.10 to $0.20 per bale to apply, but the value of the hay is $5 a bale with it applied, but $3 a bale without it (after getting washed at least once). Clear as mud maybe? :huh:

One thing about buffered liquid propionic acid, that I believe is it is more forgiving than some other products. Eg, you are shooting at the target with a shot gun and not a rifle, hence you can just be more 'in the neighborhood' with applying the product to get good results.

Gear is dead on regarding the storage requirements and managing the hay in storage properly (at least for a couple of weeks, during the sweat process). Handy tools include turkey thermometers for monitoring temps.

HTH

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Buffered propionic acid here. Works great, no customer complaints with it on our hay and we sell to horse folks. Be aware, some horse folks don’t want it for reasons that make no sense to me, but it’s there money. Some horse customers of mine look at hay preservative like it’s a security blanket - giving them peace of mind their hay won’t dust up later or worse catch a barn on fire. YMMV..


----------



## StoneRidgeFarm (Dec 27, 2019)

On our roll baler we run a product called Hay Defender. Is similar or exactly like Hay Guard as discussed on this forum many times. It has worked really well for us and let's us get in the field 2-3 hours earlier and stay an hour longer.

On our expanding small square operation we've elected to go with buffer prop in hopes that it will help retain some additional color which the hay defender does not do.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

We run the granular-type, Silo-King from Agri-King. I've been more than happy with it. My hay operation is small, (vegetables are our primary crops, but started putting up hay bc we always had the equipment and the hay works in nicely with rotations) approx. 30 acres and do all small squares. Straight alfalfa, alf mix and recently tried a little timothy too. The first year we didn't run any sort of preservative. When the weather put us in a bind I didn't have a good plan B - no round baler to just get the hay to the shed faster. I chase the horse people's $$ and have to have dry, mold-free hay to do so, so I started looking into the preservative options. I have no experience with the liquid types of preservatives, but was always told that the liquid acid eats balers. Don't know if that's 100% true or just the way some guys take care of their equipment. I run a cherry JD 336 that my grandpa bought new in 1973ish and I know that if he ever saw rust on that baler I'd never live it down.

Not trying to toot Agri-King's horn but I've been more than happy with the results and the customer service. I run the cheapest applicator they sell which is essentially a Gandy Box mounted on top of the baler that lets the material free-fall on to the hay as it passes the baler's auger. Its turned on by a simple switch mounted on the tractor. They have more sophisticated systems available if that's your thing, as well as, set-ups for big squares, but the price of entry for the dummy proof system was right for a small-timer like me and gives me at least a little safety net in case the moisture isn't quite were I would like it to be.

You already know that its not a cure all and that's the most important part, but when there's so many other things working against you a little piece of mind is worth a lot. I figure if I push the product beyond its limits and end up with bad hay, it was the operator's fault not the product.

Good luck!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Silo-king here as well. Been very happy with the results. The only upgrade I would like to do would be an adjustable control in the cab for on the go control of amount going on. Currently we have it set at one rate for 1st and change it for 2nd. Max bales per hour and at 20-25% moisture levels. Guaranteed to have enough on but wasteful at lower moisture levels or yields.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"I have no experience with the liquid types of preservatives, but was always told that the liquid acid eats balers. Don't know if that's 100% true or just the way some guys take care of their equipment."

Buffered propionic acid has no effect on the baler. After more than a decade of having on our big square baler I really can't say there is any damage at all from it, and the only extra cleaning care that baler gets is blown off and parked in a shed.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs here. This is new territory for me, so this is a good spot to learn. I have experience with liquid for making corn silage, and I prefer the granular just for the ease of handling. Everything is aways apart up here, so simpler is better.

I read hay and forage, and a few others, seems different areas have their tastes. What kind of dollars per ton do you guys get into your hay preservative? The silo king looks quite high. I was just reading about a product called Anchor, around 2 dollars a ton.

1586 I can imagine the adjustable would be nice. Looks like the applicator box is not cheap. You use it on a round baler? Also, are you baling grass, or a grass alfalfa mix? I feel you are baling at the 20 to 25 percent stem moisture? I need to do some asking around home here to see if anyone tried something last year and I don't know about!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

MT hayer said:


> Thanks for the inputs here. This is new territory for me, so this is a good spot to learn. I have experience with liquid for making corn silage, and I prefer the granular just for the ease of handling. Everything is aways apart up here, so simpler is better.
> 
> I read hay and forage, and a few others, seems different areas have their tastes. What kind of dollars per ton do you guys get into your hay preservative? The silo king looks quite high. I was just reading about a product called Anchor, around 2 dollars a ton.
> 
> 1586 I can imagine the adjustable would be nice. Looks like the applicator box is not cheap. You use it on a round baler? Also, are you baling grass, or a grass alfalfa mix? I feel you are baling at the 20 to 25 percent stem moisture? I need to do some asking around home here to see if anyone tried something last year and I don't know about!


We are just using it on small squares at this time. Someday may add it to the round baler. We are just baling mixed grass. Here is a link that will take you to the many conversations on here for preservatives.

https://www.google.com/search?q=silo+king+haytalk+site:www.haytalk.com&rlz=1C1VFKB_enUS651US681&sxsrf=ACYBGNRshlQEg0J_MsVea2EFJQPkQnbYMg:1579428854399&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjm1MH-to_nAhUST98KHdA9ASAQrQIoBDAAegQIAxAR&biw=1366&bih=625


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been selling buffered proponic acis and everyone has had good luck with it.

Added Culbac innoculant a couple yrs ago and have had good results with guys useing it.Even when way wetter then label recommends.Cheaper the Prop also.Comes in wet or dry with everyone opting for dry because of ease of handleing


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I have some reading to do. Thank you guys!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MT hayer said:


> I read hay and forage, and a few others, seems different areas have their tastes. What kind of dollars per ton do you guys get into your hay preservative? The silo king looks quite high. I was just reading about a product called Anchor, around 2 dollars a ton.


Last year, I believe Crop Saver (Green Gard - JD) was around $1.35 a pound via 50 gallon (450#) drum, $1.67 via smaller container (12 - 15 gal ?) and IDK the price via 250 gallon tote. I buy it by the drum, some years one drum some years 4 drums (last year 2 1/2).

There is an application rate of 2#, 4# and 6# recommended per ton (based upon moisture level). IIRC 2# for less than 22% moisture. So the 'cost' per ton is a moving target IMHO, without knowing moisture levels.

As others have mentioned, buffer product isn't a problem with damage to the baler (at least in my case). Un-buffered is a whole nonother story, will blister the paint quickly and is really hard on your skin. I do believe it might be hard to even get un-buffered in today's world.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Last year, I believe Crop Saver (Green Gard - JD) was around $1.35 a pound via 50 gallon (450#) drum, $1.67 via smaller container (12 - 15 gal ?) and IDK the price via 250 gallon tote. I buy it by the drum, some years one drum some years 4 drums (last year 2 1/2).
> 
> There is an application rate of 2#, 4# and 6# recommended per ton (based upon moisture level). IIRC 2# for less than 22% moisture. So the 'cost' per ton is a moving target IMHO, without knowing moisture levels.
> 
> ...


 For weather conditions here in our Humid weather, Your crop saver rates would be very light. We use a similar product a crop saver little bit generic For about 88 cents a pound


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

endrow said:


> For weather conditions here in our Humid weather, Your crop saver rates would be very light. We use a similar product a crop saver little bit generic For about 88 cents a pound


I was thinking the same thing. I am pretty sure I have 4, 6 and 10 lb/ton rates programed into the Harvest Tec. I'd have to look what moisture thresholds I set.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I have been selling buffered proponic acis and everyone has had good luck with it.
> 
> Added Culbac innoculant a couple yrs ago and have had good results with guys useing it.Even when way wetter then label recommends.Cheaper the Prop also.Comes in wet or dry with everyone opting for dry because of ease of handleing


Is Culbac a strait or variable rate product . Does it eliminate dust and mow burn or does it just speed up the fermentation process like other similar type products


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> Is Culbac a strait or variable rate product . Does it eliminate dust and mow burn or does it just speed up the fermentation process like other similar type products


vaiable rate 0.4 - 0.8 lbs per ton with the dry
http://www.transagra.com/Forage-Preservation/Products/Culbac-Hay/


----------

